# Feeding Bredli python quail.



## KierenTavener12 (Oct 20, 2016)

So as the topic suggests what's everyone's experience or views on feeding your python foods other than rats or mice. 

I was given a couple of baby quail which are slightly larger than a pinky rat. I was thinking I'd offer one soon to my girl but was unsure how it would go or if I should? Currently she's on pinkie rats and weaner/ hopped mice. 

Personally I'm a big believer in various foods I currently change between mice and rats with no issue.


----------



## alexbee (Oct 20, 2016)

Being a Bredli id swap to rats asap.. how old is she?


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just over a year. She's on pinkie rats and has been for over a month. I Mentioned that in my first post. 

What I'm asking is if people have and or do occasionally feed quail. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Oct 20, 2016)

KierenTavener12 said:


> Just over a year. She's on pinkie rats and has been for over a month. I Mentioned that in my first post.
> 
> What I'm asking is if people have and or do occasionally feed quail.
> 
> ...




You sure thats big enough for her? My yearling Stimsons is eating fuzzy rats or large adult mice.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Oct 21, 2016)

Buggster said:


> You sure thats big enough for her? My yearling Stimsons is eating fuzzy rats or large adult mice.



Most definitely her bludge is still slightly visible 2-3 days after.

She was until I got her kept in a 15cm x 15cm lunch box container and was being fed only pinky mice once every fortnight. So for her age she's smaller than some Bredli or pythons of similar breeds that I've found to compare with on here and other sites. 

That being said there really isn't a for sure size with pythons as to how big they or there food should be at any certain age. Pythons in captivity are honestly fed way more than they would be able to get ahold of in the wild.

As you can see in the pictures the weaner/hopper mouse she last had is of optimal size for her. And the rats I'm feeding are of the same size.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Oct 21, 2016)

KierenTavener12 said:


> Most definitely her bludge is still slightly visible 2-3 days after.
> 
> She was until I got her kept in a 15cm x 15cm lunch box container and was being fed only pinky mice once every fortnight. So for her age she's smaller than some Bredli or pythons of similar breeds that I've found to compare with on here and other sites.
> 
> ...




Fair point. 

As for adding some variety- depends on the snake really, some may not recognise a quail as a prey item if they've lived their entire lives on rats, some may decide to only exclusively eat quails. 

Nice looking snake btw, love the patterns on her


----------



## Spikeee (Nov 6, 2016)

My Bredli loves quail.
Sometimes has an issue trying to eat adult quails sideways and she gets frustrated as they are more round then long and slim.
But varying there diet is good in my opinion.


----------



## Wokka (Nov 7, 2016)

Quail are a great food. If using rodents I would stick with mice as they are more mature than rats at the size you are feeding and so contain bone and fur. Pink rats are more or less just slush! You could go onto rats at about 30 grams ( as big as your thumb) when they will be fully furred.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool guys thanks for the input I'm just gonna wait a while as the quail are a bit big for her.

In regards to using my thumb as a size guide the pony rats I'm feeding now are the size of my thumb. So either my thumb is small or the pinkies are huge? Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

Quail is beneficial for an animals long term liver health. I would encourage you to use quail regularly.
After seeing the photos you posted, have you considered feeding outside of the enclosure on paper towel, away from the substrate?

Regards,
Nick


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 7, 2016)

The only bad thing I've noticed with quails is that the poos afterwards tend to be worse than rat/mouse poos lol 
My snakes all love getting quails and it is a leaner variation for them than rats and mice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Nov 7, 2016)

nick_75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quail is beneficial for an animals long term liver health. I would encourage you to use quail regularly.
> After seeing the photos you posted, have you considered feeding outside of the enclosure on paper towel, away from the substrate?
> ...






No I don't see an issue all it is, is pelleted paper. Chemical free. I done my research prior even contacted the manufacturer.

Even if it wasn't safe, it's never stuck to the rodents or her after she's bathed in water. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 7, 2016)

kittycat17 said:


> The only bad thing I've noticed with quails is that the poos afterwards tend to be worse than rat/mouse poos lol
> My snakes all love getting quails and it is a leaner variation for them than rats and mice



I agree with this. With my lizards I find that digested quail comes out much softer compared to mice and insects. Day old chicks tend to come out particularly soft and full of yolk.


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 7, 2016)

KierenTavener12 said:


> No I don't see an issue all it is, is pelleted paper. Chemical free. I done my research prior even contacted the manufacturer.
> 
> Even if it wasn't safe, it's never stuck to the rodents or her after she's bathed in water.
> 
> Never say never. Prevention eliminates the possibility of a gut impaction ever happening.


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that quail ribcages are more robust than a rat's and more difficult for snakes to get their mouths around on occasion. When you add that to the fact that sometimes snakes seem to get confused about where to start with eating them (as has been mentioned) it can sometimes be beneficial to get one weight size down from whatever the rodent equivalent is or they might be rejected. This is generally only an issue if you're feeding larger sized quail to a smaller snake, but worth keeping in mind for the future when your snake approaches being mature. A 300+g quail is more of a mouthful than a 300g Xlarge or Jumbo rat.


----------

